# FAST CUT block/concrete saw needs help



## johnlhatfield1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Anyone know of brand called FastCut ?? this gas saw has low compression too (#60 + or - ). Does any sponsor on AS have access to any info. or parts? HELP, thanks, JohnL


----------



## gold_driller (Dec 16, 2013)

Try posting in the chainsaw forum


----------



## furb (Apr 28, 2014)

Dolmar, makita, wacker and I think quick cut are all the same. Fast cut was the same I think too. Different name sold at trade shows.


----------



## johnlhatfield1 (Apr 28, 2014)

I think you are correct. When looking for piston and cylinder on flee bay, I READ that dolmar and makta also used the same Mahle cyl. and a 50m single ring piston. The p/c from the company is very expensive. Piston was over $100
Thanks for your help..
John L


----------

